# A350  LCD Repair



## BigCity22 (Mar 13, 2013)

Does anybody know of a company in Minneapolis area that can do a repair on a Sony 350 DSL camera?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skieur (Mar 23, 2013)

An LCD repair on an A350 will cost about $300.  It may be worthwhile to consider a new camera.


----------



## KmH (Mar 23, 2013)

$300 to replace a rear LCD? :shock:


----------



## skieur (Mar 24, 2013)

KmH said:


> $300 to replace a rear LCD? :shock:



That is what I was told when I broke mine.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 24, 2013)

Buy one as cheap as $20 on eBay and do it yourself.

Sony A350 LCD | eBay


----------

